# Motordaten bei 87 Hertz Betrieb



## Tommy1981 (28 August 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei eine Anlage mit Sinamics S120 Umrichtern in Betrieb zu nehmen. Die Motoren sind von SEW (in Dreieck angeschlossen) und sollen bis 87 Hz gefahren werden. Bin mir nun unsicher welche Motordaten  in der Sinamicssoftware eingeben werden müssen.
 Auf dem Typenschild stehen Folgen Angaben:

Nennleistung         18,5 KW
Spannung: Dreieck 230V / Stern 400V
Strom:      Dreieck   67A / Stern 35A
Nenndrehzahl: 1465 Umdr./min. 
Nennfrequenz 50 Hz.

Ich bin mir unsicher was ich eingeben muss. Ich bin der Meinung dass 
ich Leistung 18,5 KW, 230V 67A, 87HZ und  2549 Umdr. eingeben muss. 
Ein Kollege meinte man müsste beim 87 Hz. Betrieb auch Leistung und Spannung mit dem Faktor Wurzel von 3 hochrechnen. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Jan (29 August 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe noch keinen Motor auf 87 Hz laufen lassen. 
Aber ich denke, wenn du die Daten laut Typenschild eingibst und dann die Frequenz mal langsam per Hand von 20 Hz auf 87 Hz hoch stellst, kann es theoretisch höchstens passieren, dass der FU in Überstromstörung geht und abschaltet. Würde ich aber möglichst nur machen, wenn keine Gefahr für Anlage und Menschen besteht.
Ansonsten den Siemens FU gegen einen SEW FU tauschen. Manche SEW-FUs können die SEW-Motoren durchmessen und machen gewisse Einstellungen von selbst (habe ich selbst aber noch nicht gemacht).
Hierbei würde ich trotzdem mit SEW rücksprache halten ob das ausreicht.

Sonst kann ich persönlich nur auf den Support vom FU-Hersteller verweisen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Chris1 (29 August 2009)

Hallo Tommy1981
Ich kenne Synamics nicht
aber bei Dafoss musse ich die Motordaten vom 
leistugsschild eingeben also 50Hz und Nenndrehzahl
und dann denn  maximalsollwert auf meine gewünschte HZ
Mein Motor 15Kw wird auf einem Schinenfahrzeug 10t  bis 95hz gefahren
gruss chris


----------



## MSB (29 August 2009)

Richtig ist hier definitiv:
67A (für den Motorschutz)
400V für die Nennspannung bei Eckfrequenz
87Hz als Eckfrequenz.
Die Leistung bei Eckfrequenz ist dann auch um Wurzel3 größer, also ~32kW ...
Die Nenndrehzahl bezogen auf die Eckfrequenz ist ~2530 U/Min

Natürlich muss der Umrichter auch einen Ausgangsstrom >= 67A haben 

Rücksprache mit SEW ist zu halten, ob der "Anhang", also Getriebe und sonstige Mechanik,
die doch beträchtliche Mehrleistung/Mehrmoment verkraften kann.

@Jan und Chris1
Es geht hier nicht darum einen Motor nur so auf 87Hz laufen zu lassen,
sondern es geht um die 87Hz Kennlinie: http://www.servotechnik.de/forum/themen/th_0013.htm
Heißt das der Motor ab 50Hz außerhalb seines "normalen" Nennbetriebs gefahren wird.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Deltal (29 August 2009)

müsste ich nicht 230V Un am FU einstellen?


----------



## MSB (29 August 2009)

Deltal schrieb:


> müsste ich nicht 230V Un am FU einstellen?



Nein, die Tatsache das du 400V bei 87Hz einstellst, impliziert das du bei linearer Kennlinie ~230V bei 50Hz hast.
Somit hast du bis 50Hz exakt den Nennbetrieb des Motors in Dreieckschaltung.

Allerdings würde jetzt, vorausgesetzt du erhöhst die Spannung ab 50Hz nicht weiter, bleibst also bei 230V,
das Drehmoment deines Motors relativ schnell zurückgehen (sog. Feldschwäche).
Indem du nun aber bis 87Hz die Spannung weiter erhöhst, steigt die Leistung bei vollem Moment weiter an,
der Feldschwächebereich setzt erst bei Frequenzen >87Hz ein.

Sehr gut erklärt:
http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/s_training/upload/teachware/WB_Grundlagen_Antriebstechnik_DE.pdf

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Deltal (30 August 2009)

Ach klar.. aber ob ich jetzt 230V/50Hz oder 400V/87Hz einstelle ist doch eigentlich egal oder? 

Ist es dann eigentlich Pflicht die U/f Regelung zu aktivieren?


----------



## MSB (30 August 2009)

Deltal schrieb:


> Ach klar.. aber ob ich jetzt 230V/50Hz oder 400V/87Hz einstelle ist doch eigentlich egal oder?
> 
> Ist es dann eigentlich Pflicht die U/f Regelung zu aktivieren?



Wenn du bei einem Umrichter 230V/50Hz einstellst, dann ergibt sich folgendes:
0Hz = 0V
25Hz = 125V
50Hz = 230V
87Hz = 230V
100Hz = 230V

Wenn du nun aber 400V / 87Hz einstellst:
0Hz = 0V
25Hz = 125V
50Hz = 230V
87Hz = 400V
100Hz = 400V

U/f Regelung:
Nein das ist nicht Pflicht, die Betriebsart kann nach wie vor passend zu Anwendung eingestellt werden,
also Quadratisch, Linear, Vektor ... lediglich obige Spannungswerte gelten dann nicht mehr,
aber da du sozusagen virtuell neue Motordaten erzeugt hast passt das immer noch.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tommy1981 (30 August 2009)

Ganz dickes Dankeschön...

hab durch eure Hilfe mein Problem gelöst, und Anlage läuft prima...


----------



## Deltal (31 August 2009)

Erstmal sorry Tommy1981 das ich deinen Thread missbrauche, aber irgendwie hab ich diesen Themen in der Schule darmals zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt 

@MSB: Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch einen "Problemmotor" an nem Movidirve der wesentlich zu klein ausgelegt worden war. Bei SEW sagte man mir dann, dass ich den Motor in Dreieck betreiben sollte, wegen der höheren Spannung und der Möglichkeit damit höhere Ströme fahren zu können. 
Leider weiss ich nicht mehr genau ob die wirklich 230V/50Hz gesagt haben, auf jeden Fall hab ichs so eingetragen und der Motor hat so die geforderte Leitung gebracht. 
Also die Frage ist, ob der FU nicht doch selbstständig die Ausgangsspannung erhöht, auch wenn man Un230V/fn50Hz einstellt. Wobei man bei dem Movidrive ja Motor- und Umrichterspannung getrennt einstellen kann.


----------



## offliner (31 August 2009)

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/25338130

Hier ist der Zusammenhang gut erklärt. Das Dokument ist zwar für den G120, die Berechnungen sind aber identisch.


----------

